# Is it an Adult???



## TheTeguNovice (Jan 15, 2014)

Just curious to know; At what age is a B/W Tegu considered an adult?


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 15, 2014)

In tegus, it isn't so much a function of age as much as a function of mass.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Jan 16, 2014)

So is there a period of time that it can measured by?, can you explain?


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 18, 2014)

Being an adult in reptiles (a group where young are essentially the same as miniature adults) basically means being able to reproduce. In reptiles, being able to reproduce isn't a matter of "how old" it is, like it is in humans; it's a matter of size and body condition (basically, a ratio of body fat to mass). At a rough guess, this is around 2kg.


----------

